# Microsoft Comic Chat



## coleman (13. Apr 2014)

hallo leute
hmm ich weiss nicht, ob ich in der lage bin so was zu programmieren, aber ich möchte gerne einige informationen von euch haben.
kennt jemand den microsoft Comic chat von früher? ist ein irc-chat.
nun möchte ich so was gerne mit Java realisieren, meine javakenntnisse würde ich  als weiter als den Grundlagen bezeichnen .
meine frage ist, ist so was mit Java einfach zu  realisieren oder kann ich mir das gerade   abschminken?
was ich mir auch  überlegt habe, ich muss mich sicher in die threadprogrammierung einlesen, um so was zu machen. könnte mir jemand ein buch empfehlen, folgendes habe ich zu meinen faworiten gezählt:
Parallele und verteilte Anwendungen in Java (3. Auflage)
vielen dank für eure antworten.


----------

